# Zuviel Goldorfen im Teich



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich nicht sehr gut mit Gartenteichen aus, 
habe jedoch festgestellt, dass wir zuviel Goldorfen im 
Teich haben. Unser Teich hat ungafähr 7000 Liter und 
wir hatten 6 Goldorfen reingesetzt. Jetzt habe ich noch 
zusätzlich 40 Jungfische (1 Jahr alt). Von den 40 Fischen
konnten wir 10 fangen. Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

Also vom Bauch her würde ich sagen, dass das noch verträglich ist bei 7000 Litern, aber die bekommen ja wieder Junge ..... - andererseits - wenn Du nicht zufütterst müßte sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellen - so zumindestens das, was ich mir angelesen habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Apr. 2004)

hallo marlies,

 :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

würde sagen schlimmer als in schanghai das getto - soll heißen - viel zu viel fisch oder zuwenig wasser ..........

habt ihr zumindest einen filter in betrieb ?
40 jungfische ? was für eine sorte ?

darf ich mal höflich anfragen warum ihr erst einsetzt und dann fragt - nach meinen gedanken wäre der umgekehrte weg der bessere !

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Aber Jürgen - nu bin ich doch überrascht ! Immerhin hat sie die Fische ja nicht eingesetzt - sodern sie sind Kinder der Liebe   .  Ich meine, auch wenn der Anfangsbestand nur halb so gross gewesen wäre, hätte sich das selbe Ergebnis mit wenig zeitlicher Verzögerung eingestellt.

Es überleben einfach zu viele Jungfische: Reichlich Futter, keine Fressfeinde - der gesamte Nachwuchs überlebt !  Genau dort würde ich ansetzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Kinder der liebe  

He,glaube Stefan ist auf einen Romantiktrip  

Würde schnell einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzten.

Der friest einen teil der Jungfische-könnte schonmal ein bischen helfen!


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

*Goldorfen - antwort für jügen und thorsten*

hallo jürgen, 
vielen dank für deine hilfe. ja einen filter haben wir angeschlossen,
40 jungfische ist korrekt, natürlich auch goldorfen. 
wir haben uns vorher schon mit dem thema fische beschäftigt und 
konnten nachlesen, dass sich eigentlich sehr selten goldorfen im 
gartenteich vermehren, leider war das bei uns nicht der fall. zuviel füttern ist auch nicht der fall !  leider gehören goldorfen zu den fischen die nicht ihre eigenen jungen fressen.  geholfen hat mir deine antwort leider nicht 
schade ich habe gedacht man bekommt wirktlich hilfe.

hallo thorsten, 
vielen dank für deinen tipp. ich werde mich nach einem sonnenbarsch 
erkundigen,  da ich diesen fisch nicht kenne und nicht noch mehr 
schaden anrichten möchte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Marlies

An deiner Stelle würde ich es auch mit einem Sonnenbarsch versuchen , aber erst mal nur einer . Hier mal einige Infos über __ Sonnenbarsche .



http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/archive/topic/19138.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

hallo marlies,

sorry - ich glaube da ist eine entschuldigung von meiner seite fällig  :cry: 

ich weis zwar nicht was ich gelesen habe in der schnelle - aber zumindest dachte ich daß ihr die 40 fische eingesetzt habt   
"wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil"

SORRY !!

also was helfen kann wie bereits thorsten schrieb - sonnenbarsch - wenn ihr wirklich putzen wollt und die muttertiere schon größer sind wirkt ein __ flußbarsch intensiver - kann aber wenn er wächst zum eigentor werden !!

ansonsten wenn ihr einen angler kennt - senknetzt borgen - min. 1 tag auf dem teichboden einlegen damit die fische ihre scheu verlieren und dann an der stelle füttern - wenn ordentlich fische über dem netzt schwimmen - hochziehen. 
gleiche methode geht auch mit geringerer effizienz mit dem kescher.

solltet ihr teichbeleuchtung haben - die kleinen sammeln sich abends sehr oft am licht und lassen sich hier besser abfangen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Und vielleicht findet sich ja auch hier jemand, der den Fischis ein neues Zuhause gibt - weil essen kann man die ja net - oder   ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

__ Sonnenbarsche sind sicher auch nur bedingt eine Lösung.... bei mir haben sie es (und sie sind zu zweit) leider nicht geschafft, eine Vermehrung der anderen Fische zu verhindern. Nichtsdestotrotz muß ich sagen, daß mir die Sonnebarsche sehr gut gefallen.

Hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung davon, wie es kommt, daß sie im Sommer schon mal für einige Stunden die Farbe wechseln? Einer wird dann nämlich fast schwarz und es kommt eine wirklich interessante Zeichnung zum Vorschein.... Leider habe ich im letzten Jahr vergessen, davon mal ein Foto zu machen.

Und noch eine Frage.... was haltet Ihr eigentlich von Stichlingen im Teich? Ein Zoohändler hat mir davon abgeraten, weil sie "so schlimme" Räuber seien.


----------

